# Interest in carbon fiber parts?



## Never-Enough (May 11, 2012)

A good friend of mine owns a carbon fiber (Real carbon fiber) business (G3 Composites LLC). He & I have been friends for over 10 years.

We're both enthusiasts as well, of course. All supplies are sourced from the USA & all work is done in the USA (He is based in FL)

I am posting to gauge interest on what folks may want.

I'd be happy to become a vendor if there was enough interest.

I just sent him several pieces from my Corvette that I should have soon. Can't wait to get them back. 

Here is a link to some of the work he has done: 
Pictures by g3Composites - Photobucket

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Trunk lid and Hood is about all I would want.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

This is an economy car. I can't see myself spending money on carbon fiber parts.

However, my opinion doesn't necessarily reflect the opinions of others.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

possibly a carbon fiber hood with reversed vents on the intake side.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I would be down for hood, trunk, front fenders, and doors. But I would have to save for like two years to even afford those parts....assuming the parts cost to about a grand each or close to.


----------



## Never-Enough (May 11, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> possibly a carbon fiber hood with reversed vents on the intake side.



For parts like hoods & trunk lids, I'd need at least 5 committed buyers in order to get that rolling. Unless, of course, you wanted to front the development cost with the opportunity to get that money back.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Id be down for the hood with the vents on the intake side only ! Can you get a rough price on this ?


----------



## Never-Enough (May 11, 2012)

Never-Enough said:


> For parts like hoods & trunk lids, I'd need at least 5 committed buyers in order to get that rolling. Unless, of course, you wanted to front the development cost with the opportunity to get that money back.


----------



## Never-Enough (May 11, 2012)

Another satisfied customer below & his 4th gen Trans Am. He will be posting more photos once the rest of the items are done as he sent in even more parts after he got the first batch back!

LS1TECH - View Single Post - Carbon Fiber on 4th gens


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Never-Enough said:


> For parts like hoods & trunk lids, I'd need at least 5 committed buyers in order to get that rolling. Unless, of course, you wanted to front the development cost with the opportunity to get that money back.


How much is the development costs? I would love a 4 door set made of carbon fiber.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

We meet again... =D


----------



## Never-Enough (May 11, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> How much is the development costs? I would love a 4 door set made of carbon fiber.


Interior trim or the actual door skins?

Development cost varies depending on the part


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Development is the most expensive part of the process. Someone has to pay for tooling, prototyping, and the molds. After that point is carbon+resin+bags/vacuum use+autoclave time(not always)+man hours+shop mark up.


----------

